# latest yr model for AR 2.7T or 4.2 & major differences?



## jwestpro (Feb 6, 2008)

Might be interested in finding one of the latest Allroads with air, nav, and bluetooth? if possible. Were there nav and bluetooth options in the latest years and how late did they go anyway? 
I figure the 2.7T can be tuned to be just about as much fun as the 4.2 while holding on to a little more fuel econ.
Thoughts? Links?
I see that 05 appears to be the last ones and thus why the body style ended with similar S4/A4 year.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: latest yr model for AR 2.7T or 4.2 & major differences? (jwestpro)*

2.7T is the way to go, especially since it can be had with a 6seed m/t. 
2005 was the last year for the AR, corresponding to the last year of the C5 A6, which the AR was based on. The 05 was the only year to feature the "Audi Nav Plus" system as an option, which was a huge improvement from the [useless] MFA based navigation. 
I dont beleive that bluetooth was ever available on the AR, i know it was not an option when i bought my 04 new. Bluetooth is not a hard option to add after the fact - in fact Parrot has a few good kits for the C5.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: latest yr model for AR 2.7T or 4.2 & major differences? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_2.7T is the way to go, especially since it can be had with a 6seed m/t. 
2005 was the last year for the AR, corresponding to the last year of the C5 A6, which the AR was based on. The 05 was the only year to feature the "Audi Nav Plus" system as an option, which was a huge improvement from the [useless] MFA based navigation. 
I dont beleive that bluetooth was ever available on the AR, i know it was not an option when i bought my 04 new. Bluetooth is not a hard option to add after the fact - in fact Parrot has a few good kits for the C5. 

what he said.
BUT, you can buy the Audi factory nav unit on ebay & sometimes on CL.... so you could conceivably buy any 2.7t allroad you find and put the nav in yourself (or have a local car audio shop do it).... might be "easier" to do that than actually FIND a factory NAV car (they were relatively rare) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: latest yr model for AR 2.7T or 4.2 & major differences? (bhb399mm)*

Actually there was no 2005 C5 A6. 2005 was a weird year, with a C6 A6 and C5 allroad on sale at the same time.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

is it just me or did the earler cars come with more stuff
01,02 had Heated Steering, Passenger Seat Memory and better brakes


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

Yes, 2002 cars have more features than 2003 cars.
2003 was a cost cutting year for the entire C5 line-up.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*

don't forget steering-wheel shift for the tiptronic. my 2002 has it, 2003 cars don't.
although 2003 cars DID have the rear window pull-up shades. my 2002 came retro-fitted with a homemade window shade kit that i just pulled out of the car altogether.


----------

